# Forum Home Renovation Rendering  Dulux full cover texture paint over Dunlop acrylic render

## AutoX

Hi all,
I am rendering my brick veneer house with Dunlop acrylic render and have bought tinted Dulux full over texture, plus the roller and platic float.
The instructions on the paint are unlclear if its suitable to go straight on the render. It mentions OK to put on cement render but porous surfaces need primer first.
Does anyone know if I need to primer?
Cheers  
Sent from my GT-S7500T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Oldsaltoz

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=D...ficial&spell=1

----------


## AutoX

Thanks. I watched the how to videos before, but none were specific about the need for primer between these 2 products.
In the end I went for no primer. Maybe I'll live to regret it!
A couple of things I found about this Dulux full cover;
1. The coverage is in line with what it states on the on the container. Here you see the area covered by 1x 10l container - 8 square metres with one coat. If I use 2 coates as per the recommendation, it will cost me $560 in paint just to do this wall. I I had put it straight onto the bricks and filled all the joints (also recommended by Dulux) it would cost a heck of a lot more.
2. The special $25 roller they tell you to use is a waste of money. It doesnt put enough on. I got better results and less wastage just trowelling it straight on with the pastic float.
Overall I'm quite happy with the finish 
Sent from my GT-S7500T using Tapatalk 2

----------

